# Big Foot Canadas in snow spreads



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

We hunt in Aberdeen and at best this year we have only had the far North end of the migration and these old birds have been real hard to decoy. In order to increase the apperance of our spread we are thinking about putting 7 dozen full body canadas in the front of the spread, in hopes of brining them down a little lower.

Does anyone have any experience or advice with this? We often put these bigfoots off to the side of our spread but have never put them right up front. ANY advice would b great.

Thanks


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

I think that it would work because all of the snows i have seen so far this year have been mixed in with canadas so I think that it would work. Plus it will add more numbers to your overall spread.


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

or it could for for confidence decoys also


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

We have done this put make sure you put them off to the side as there own group. We tried them mixed in with the snows, but birds would not come in until we moved them off to the side.


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

yea we often put them off to the side also but we are thinking of putting them right at the front of the spread and then just leaving a small break between the snow and canadas. The problem is lately the snows have been getting higher as they approach are decoys and we thought seeing some decent looking decoys mite keep them somewhat low as they come in.


----------



## Commando (Jan 13, 2006)

If the birds are coming in low but raising right before the they hit the spread try placing the layouts about 50 yards in front of the dekes and hiding them REALLY WELL. This way they'll be low over you before they start to gain altitude. Just a thought.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

It should work snow gesse and canadas often feed together, if you added a group of canadas I think it would work well, go fo it.


----------



## f.o.s. lover (Sep 27, 2004)

since you obviously have time to experiment why dont you just set some canada decoys in field where snows have been feeding, no snow decoys, bet that would work


----------



## iowa2020 (Feb 25, 2005)

yes, definetely put a group of canadas off to one side or the other. you see light geese landing around dark geese in the field quite a bit, and on roost ponds. keep the darks grouped up and sprinkle some white in with them. good luck..


----------

